# food



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have heard said that purina food is bad for your dog. Well, I have tried the premium foods a few times, and every time it doesnt turn out well. I change it slowly, adding just a little to his food at a time. It always ends up with him having a lot more poop, softer poop, and bad gas. I give up. I will stick to purina, as he does well with it. And, yes I have tried more that one brand. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think you might be doing something wrong. Some dogs do need to find the right food ,but there are better choices if you're willing to find them. I think you could benefit from a consultation with Sabine. Have you heard about her. on here before. ?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I have feed Purina Pro Plan for years and it is not bad food. Purina has canine nutritionists that research and test their food, plus they support the dog world in so many ways. I know alot on this forum feed raw or home cooked and that's fine with me, doesn't make me want to change. Some will argue that their dog's diet is better because ...... but if your dog is healthy happy and you are too, why change.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's a quote from The Dog Food Project.

"Maybe consumers are getting through to them after all...
September 18th, 2012 at 11:29:57 am
"Hill's Pet Nutrition will reformulate its Science Diet dogs and cat foods to add more natural ingredients.

The company made the decision to reformulate the Science Diet petfoods because some consumers were making product choices based primarily on a set criteria for ingredients, rather than the overall promise of nutrition and clinical research. "

http://www.petfoodindustry.com/46926.html

"Nutrition" and "clinical research" don't help anything if the ingredient quality is poor. Thanks for all of you who have been reading the Dog Food Project over the last 9 years and not only made better choices for your own dogs, but also educated others.

Hill's, like many other pet food manufacturers, will still have a long way to go even after these reformulations until you could really call their product "high quality", but at least fewer pets will suffer from the side effects of the worst ingredients."


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, I have heard of Sabine here on the forum. I dont think I did anything wrong, as I changed the food very slowly like recommended. Thanks Becky, good to know that I am not totally screwing it up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ruthi said:


> Yes, I have heard of Sabine here on the forum. I dont think I did anything wrong, as I changed the food very slowly like recommended. Thanks Becky, good to know that I am not totally screwing it up.


sometimes food changes take up to six to eight weeks to take effect.


----------

